# Διάφορα Προιόντα > Πομποδέκτες & Κεραίες >  Επισκευη PLL Ραδιοφωνικου σταθμου.

## cmos

Γεια χαρα σε ολους.

Βασικος λογος που γραφτηκα ειναι να ρωτησω πληροφοριες για επισκευη ενος PLL ραδιοφωνικου σταθμου γιατι δε βρηκα καποιον που να μπορει να το επισκευασει στο ιντερνετ. Εκτος απο ενα ντοπιο καφρο που μου συστησαν ο οποιος αφου μου ειπε φερτο να το δω, και τον πηρα την αλλη μερα για να μου πει που εχει το μαγαζι του μου λεει....:"που να μπλεξω εγω μ'αυτο το πραμα τωρα...τραβα φτιαχτο οπου 8ες" και μου κλεινει το τηλεφωνο στα μουτρα.

Βασικα θελουμε να λειτουργησουμε το σταθμο που εχει εδω περα ο οποιος κλαταρησε μετα απο 5 ωρες σε πτωση τασης 90V (τοτε που η Κεφαλονια εμεινε 10 μερες χωρισ ρευμα) χωρις προστασιες.

Η κονσολα του σταθμου καηκε ...μετα απο 2+ μηνες με πολλες καθυστερησεις την πηραμε και τη βαλαμε πανω. Ωραια λεμε παμε στο βουνο να βαλουμε μπροστα τα μηχανακια να δουμε τι θα κανουμε. 

Στο βουνο που λετε υπαρχει ενα μηχανημα που υλοποιει το link  μεταξυ studio και βουνου, μετα αυτο συνδεεται με ενα αλλο μηχανημα (PLL? SUONO Telecom VHF-FM BROADCAST TRANSMITTER mod ESV)με BNC (αν θυμαμαι καλα τον κοννεκτορα) και μετα απο αυτο συνδεεται σε ενα κτηνακι με αποροφητηρα για εξαερισμο που πιστευω πως ειναι ενισχυτης και μετα παει σε μια κεραια.

Σηκωνω το ρελε να παρουν μπροστα τα μηχανακια το λινκ αναβει, ο ενισχυτης αναβει, το pll αναβει για μια στιγμη και ξανακλεινει επι τοπου... πραγμα που εκανε και παλιοτερα μετα απο διακοπες ρευματος ....λεω περιμενω λιγο και ξαναπροσπαθω... στη δευτερη γυρα αφου εδειξε οτι αναβει κανονικα μετα απο 1 δευτερολεπτο ακουγεται σαν κατι να καιγεται. 

Ανοιγω το καπακι και βλεπω οτι ενας ηλεκτρολυτικος πανω στο τροφοδοτικο εχει ανοιξει λιγο απο πανω και εχει βγαλει και λιγα ζουμια.

Αυτη ειναι η ιστορια.

Εχοντας βασικες γνωσεις ηλεκτρονικης, κολλητιρι και πολυμετρο μπορω ευκολα να αλλαξω ενα πυκνωτη, απλα δεν εχω ασχοληθει ποτε με RF και οσο να ναι το ψιλοφοβαμαι μηπως στην επομενη φορα που μπει στο ρευμα και καει ολοκληρο και ισως και καποιο αλλο απο τα μηχανηματα. 

Ρωταω... υπαρχει πιθανοτητα να τον επισκευασω εγω?
Αν η απαντηση ειναι οχι τοτε μηπως ξερετε καποιον η καποιο μαγαζι που να κανει τετοιου ειδους επισκευες?

Καθε βοηθεια ειναι πολυτιμη

Ευχαριστω
Σΐμος

----------


## MAKHS

Ανοιγω το καπακι και βλεπω οτι ενας ηλεκτρολυτικος πανω στο τροφοδοτικο εχει ανοιξει λιγο απο πανω και εχει βγαλει και λιγα ζουμια.

Φιλε καλησπερα.Το ποιο πιθανο ειναι η βλαβη του τροφοδοτικου καθοτι αφου γνωριζες το προβλημα δεν ειχες βαλει ενα σταθεροποιητη τασης.Εαν εχεις το τυπο του πυκνωτη(αφου αποσυνδεσεις τη ταση απο τον πομπο) απλα αλλαξετο ,μετρησε τις διοδους χωρις να πειραξεις τιποτα αλλο και δες εαν θα περασει κανονικα η ταση.Εαν Ναι και δεν εχει προχωρησει η βλαβη πιο μεσα λογικα θα λειτουργησει.Εαν συνεχισθει η βλαβη τοτε προτεινω τηλεφωνικη επικοινωνια με τη C&A η την Rfsource.

----------


## cmos

Δε το γνωριζα, εμενα με καλεσαν μετα τα γεγονοτα... απλα επειδη μενω στο ιδιο χωριο μετρησα την ταση σπιτι μου εκεινη τη μερα και ειδα τι συνεβενε. 
Και εγω μετα απο οσα ειδα στην εγκατασταση εμεινα εκπληκτος για το ποσο αντεξαν αυτα τα μηχανηματα τοσα χρονια
Μετα απο 1-2 μερες με πηρανε τηλεφωνο.
Τελος παντων.
Ευχαριστω παααααρα πολυ γαι τη συμβουλη!!!

----------


## electron

Aν πραγματικά οι φίλοι που έχουν το μηχάνημα σταθούν τυχεροί τότε όπως ειπώθηκε η μόνη ζημιά είναι στον πυκνωτή.Βέβαια δεν ξέρουμε το κύκλωμα του τροφοδοτικού ανείναι απλό δηλαδή ανόρθωση,εξομάλυνση,σταθεροποίηση,ή αν έχουμε να κάνουμε με κάποιο παλμοτροφοδοτικό όπου εκεί τα πράγματα περιπλέκονται κάπως αν η ζημιά έχει προχωρίσει πέραν ενός πυκνωτή.

----------


## cmos

Απο οτι βλεπω εχει ενα noise filter στην εισοδο του ρευματος, μετα τοροειδη Μ/Σ, μετα μια σχετικα μεγαλη γεφυρα (sb254)βιδωμενη στο σασι οπου μπαινει η εξοδος του Μ/Σ (2 καλωδια) και φευγουν αλλα 2 καλωδια που πανε σε μια πλακετιτσα 3*10εκ. περιπου οπου εκει ειναι 2 πυκνωτες 2200μ (ο ενας εχει σκασει)35ν ενας 4700μ 50ν και αλλοι 3 μικροτεροι που δεν φαινονται. Εχει και ενα L4970A μαζι με ενα τρανζιστορ κολλημενα στην πλακετα και βιδωμενα σε μια πλακα για ψυκτρα και ολο βιδωμενο στο σασι. Η εξοδος του τροφοδοτικου πεφτει σε ενα L7815cv.

Απο οτι βλεπω τωρα ο πυκνωτης ειναι της εξομαλυνσης και ειναι συνδεδεμενος με τον 4700μ και μια φακη παραλληλα στην εξοδο της γεφυρας.
Ο Μ/Σ εχει 2 πρωτευοντα πηνεια των 110ν και 1 δευτερευων 30ν
Το μονο παραμορφωμενο εξαρτημα μεσα σε ολο το μηχανημα ειναι ο συγκεκριμενος πυκνωτης

Απο οτι εχω καταλαβει αυτο το μηχανημα κανει τη διαμορφωση του σηματος απο audio σε FM σε μια συγκεκριμενη συχνοτητα. Απο τη στιγμη που δεν εχει πειραχτει ουτε ποτενσιομετρο, jumper και οτιδηποτε ρυθμιζομενο, υπαρχει περιπτωση να εχει αποσυντονιστει ή να αποσυντονιστει με την αλλαγη ενος πυκνωτη στο τροφοδοτικο??

----------


## amiga

Εξαρτάται από το αν η συχνότητα «γράφεται» με LCD και microcontroller (όπως στο δικό μου suono) ή αν είναι κάποιο παλιό χωρίς controller. Αν έχει controller είναι πολύ πιθανό από απότομη πτώση τάσης αν σου χάλασε. Αν και για μένα το πιο πιθανό είναι να χάλασε το τροφοδοτικό. Άλλαξε πυκνωτή και μέτρα στην έξοδο του 7815 να δεις αν έχεις 15V και στην δεύτερη έξοδο να δεις τι έχεις.
Αυτό το μηχάνημα PLL EXCITER είναι ένας ολόκληρος πομπός , που βάζεις ήχο και εκπέμπει σε κάποια συχνότητα , απλά είναι μικρής ισχύος , γι αυτό και στην έξοδο του δεν βάζουμε κεραία αλλά Linear!

----------


## leosedf

Σιγουρέψου πρώτα οτι τα γειτονικά εξαρτήματα είναι ΟΚ, στην τελική ένας σταθεροποιητής δέν είναι ακριβός οπότε αντικατέστησε τον για σιγουριά.
Επίσης, σε τέτοια μηχανήματα (όπως γεννήτρια stereo, PLL, Link κλπ κλπ) μπορείς για καλή προστασία να βάλεις ενα UPS μεγαλούτσικο με προστασίες ωστε να σου προστατεύει τα μηχανήματα.

----------


## cmos

Να ρωτησω κατι που μου φαινεται παραλογο μεσα στο κυκλωμα?
Εχοντας ταση 30ν στην εξοδο του Μ/Σ η ταση μετα τη γεφυρα θα ειναι 30*1.41=42.3ν ο πυκνωτης ονομαστικα αντεχει μεχρι τα 35ν εβρασε...εβρασε...εβρασε...  δεν ειναι λογικο που εσκασε?
Αρα μηπως πρεπει ο πυκνωτης που θα μπει να αντεχει τουλαχιστον 50ν οπως ο μεγαλυτερος που ειναι συνδεδεμενος παραλληλα με αυτον που καηκε?

Αν πουμε οτι αλλαζω τον πυκνωτη και μετραω 15ν στην εξοδο και ας υποθεσουμε οτι το μηχανημα ειναι ΟΚ,
Με ποια σειρα πρεπει να μπουν μπροστα τα μηχανηματα? Link-Pll-Linear
Να γινει οπως γινοταν μεχρι τωρα? Ολα μαζι με το σηκωμα του γενικου?

----------


## leosedf

Οπως το γράφεις απο αριστερα στα δεξιά.

----------

Καλησπερα... 
Λοιπον το SUONO Telecom, mod ESV ειναι αρκετα αξιοπιστα μηχανηματα αν ειναι γνησιο! Μου κανει λιγακι εντυπωση τα 30VAC δευτερευοντος που λες  :Exclamation:   με τελικη σταθεροποιημενη 15VDC  :Question:  
Περιμενα 28VDC να εχεις σε καποιο σημειο... τα 15 ειναι ισως μονο στο PLL board. 
Συμβουλες... 
α. Απομονωσε ΟΛΑ τα κυκλωματα απο το τροφοδοτικο  :Exclamation:  
β. Αλλαξε τον πυκνωτη που εχει ανοιξει και ουτως ή αλλως βαλε εναν για >50 βολτ πχ 63  :Wink:  
γ. μετρα για διαρροη βραχυκλωμα ή ανοιγμα, τα διοδια τις γεφυρας ανορθωσεως  :Exclamation:   Οτιδηποτε σου δειξει περιεργο ΑΛΛΑΞΕ την  :Exclamation:  
δ. τροφοτησε με 230 το συστημα και δες χωρις φορτιο οτι το τροφοδοτικο λειτουργει σωστα  :Exclamation:  
ε. Μετρα ΟΛΕΣ τις τασεις που βγαζει. Δες πιθαν κυματωση με ενα AC βολτομετρο στην εξοδο του  :Exclamation:   :Exclamation:   :Exclamation:   πρεπει να δεις λιγοτερο απο 100mV στην ΧΕΙΡΟΤΕΡΗ περιπτωση. Οτιδηποτε παραπανω σημαινει ΠΡΟΒΛΗΜΑ  :Exclamation:   Αν ολα καλα πας βημα ζ.
ζ. Κλεισε, συνδεσε ολα εκτος απο ενισχυτες εξοδου ή δηλαδη ΜΟΝΟ το PLL board και δωσε παλι ταση δικτυου. Τσεκαρισε οτι λειτουργει αυτο σωστα και "κλειδωνει" στη συχνοττα που πρεπει με εναν δεκτη πχ! Αν εχεις προβλημα εκει στειλε πμ. Αν οχι πας στ.
στ. Κλεισε, συνεδεσε ολα τα υπολοιπα. ΒΡΕΣ ΕΝΑ ΦΟΡΤΙΟ 50Ω!!! ή στην χειροτερη μια ΚΑΛΗ κεραια εκπομπης FM αν δεν εχεις φορτιο! Μπορει οι τυποι στο σταθμο να εχουν καμια περισσευμα. Παρτη για να κανεις τις δοκιμες σου στην διαρκεια της επισκευης! ΣΕ ΚΑΜΜΙΑ ΠΕΡΙΠΤΩΣΗ ΜΗΝ ΔΟΥΛΕΥΕΙΣ ΧΩΡΙΣ ΦΟΡΤΙΟ 50Ω ή ΚΕΡΑΙΑ ΣΩΣΤΗ  :Exclamation:  Ανοιξε τροφοδοσια παλι και δες αν τουλαχιστον λειτουργουν τα οργανα καλα! Μετα απο εδω αν ολα ειναι ενταξει θα ακους ενα ΔΥΝΑΤΟ σημα στο ραδιοφωνο σου! Αν οχι... στειλε ΠΜ....

----------


## cmos

Εχεις δικιο fmradio απο το τροφοδοτικο το καλωδιο παει σε ενα κυκλωμα το οποιο ειναι στο πισω μερος του μηχανηματος πανω σε μια μεγαλη ψυκτρα και στο 7815, απο κει τα 15ν πανε σε ενα κυκλωμα με dip switches.

Σημερα πηρανε μπροστα τα κολλητηρια και τα πολυμετρα, οι μετρησεις εγιναν χωρις τον καμμενο πυκνωτη δλδ με εναν 4700μ και μια φακη στην ανορθωση

Εχουμε και λεμε
H γερυρα δειχνει ΟΚ
Ταση Μ/Σ 32.5ν
DC Ταση στη γεφυρα χωρις να ειναι συνδεδεμενη στο τροφοδοτικο 52ν
DC Ταση στη γεφυρα συνδεδεμενη στο τροφοδοτικο 43,5
Ταση στην εξοδο του τροφοδοτικου 21.4ν με κυμματωση 34 mv
Ταση μετα το 7815 15.2ν
Αυτα απο μετρησεις.
Παρατηρησα 2 πραγματα που μου εκαναν εντυπωση
1 Ο καμμενος πυκνωτης δεν ηταν σωστα κολλημενος αφου το - που επρεπε να ειναι κολλημενος ο ακροδεκτης ηταν απο την μερια που εδραζεται ο πυκνωτης...ο ακροδεκτης εβγαινε απο την πισω μερια (τυπωμενο 2πλης οψης)και ειχε λιγο κολληση επανω του αλλα η πλακετα σε κεινο το σημειο δεν ειχε χαλκο. Επισης οι 2 τρυπες του πυκνωτη δεν ηταν ουτε στο μεγεθος του πυκνωτη που εβγαλα αλλα ουτε και ευθυγραμμισμενες με τις υπολοιπες τρυπες του τυπωμενου πραγμα που εμενα μου βρωμαει ματσακονιά
2 Τη μερα που καηκε το μηχανημα, το blower 110V AC που εχει πανω επερνε στροφες ενω σημερα ενω στα ακρα του εχει κανονικα ταση 110ν δε σαλευει. Με το δαχτυλο γυρναει χωρις κανενα ζορι. Μολις τον ανοιξω θα δω σε τι κατασταση ειναι τα τυλιγματα του βασ και καταλαβω τι εχει γινει.

Σημερα το βραδυ η αυριο θα προχωρησω παραπερα αφου βαλω πρωτα τον πυκνωτη

Ερωτηση: Το μηχανημα εχει ενα Led PLL Lock αν αναψει σημαινει οτι εχει κλειδωσει στην προρυθμισμενη συχνοτητα?

----------


## MAKHS

Βλεπω με ενδιαφερον οτι εχεις αρκετες γνωσεις,οπως βεβαια και οι αλλοι φιλοι που σου απαντησαν.Τα ηλεκτρονικα θελουν λεπτα κολητηρια,χερια και υπομονη. ΗΙ ..ΗΙ..Καλες εκπομπες.

----------


## cmos

Μετα απο τις δικες σας συμβουλες και τις συμβουλες ενος φιλου ακομα εβγαλα και τον αλλον πυκνωτη και εβαλα ενα σχετικα μεγαλυτερο των 10000μF στα 63V της Nippon Chemi-Con και η κυμματωση επεσε στα 25mV.

Το μηχανημα αφου αλλαξα το καμμενο blower δουλευει κανονικα και ειμαστε στον ΑΕΡΑ γυρω στις 12 ωρες.

Θα ηθελα να σας ευχαριστησω ολους για την πολυτημη βοηθεια πανω σε αυτο το προβλημα.
Σιμος.

----------

